# DML T-72G/M Build



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Here we go...

A few years ago I picked up a T-72 kit at a hobby shop on sale and now I know why! The DML T-72 has a number of problems (just google) and without spending an additional $150 to fix them all, I will attempt to stay on a small budget to make a closer rendition of an Iraqi Republican Guard T-72 right before OIF, 2003. I do have Trumpeter Russian T-72B M1990 that at some point I will built but first things first. I have a number of references from a real T-72 so hopefully I can build something close with the DML kit. 

First order of business is to fix the turret. Most of the after-market kits run about $40 plus shipping so I am going to try my hand at fixing the one in the kit. Step 1: Add filler and plastic to the turret to the correct size and shape.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

To be fair to Dragon, this was one of their fist kits and it came out around 30 something years ago. At that time, there was not much info on the T-72 in the West, so the kit was based on limited public DoD information, Russian May Day Parade photos, etc. It is not even dimensionally close to the real tank. Some parts are 1/40 scale and some will be 1/25. I built one out of the box and it came out ok... j ust not really accurate.

A cheap(er) alternative to doing a lot of work by hand is to find one of the OLD Trumpeter/Wasan/Mini Hobby motorized T-72 kits. They are k nock offs of the Tamiya and Dragon kits, but with some modifications. While not perfect, what you get is better than the Dragon stuff and you could rework the Tamiya inspired turret.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I know it cost a little bit more money, but may I suggest *Apoxie Sculpt*? I think it would be easier and a time saver over gluing styrene fillers. Just a thought. The stuff dries hard and easy to shape by sanding.

Look forward to seeing your corrections.

Carl-


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Carl - funny you should mention Apoxie Sculpt. I have used milliput epoxy in the past. Is it some like milliput? 

I went old school because I didn't have enough left and wanted to get started on my project.

- Chad


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

stryker said:


> Carl - funny you should mention Apoxie Sculpt. I have used milliput epoxy in the past. Is it some like milliput?
> 
> I went old school because I didn't have enough left and wanted to get started on my project.
> 
> - Chad


Chad, it's a two part putty in tubs and has about a 2-3 hr. work time. It's great stuff and lots of folks swear by it. You would find many uses such as filling large gaps, etc. Store it in the fridge and the stuff will last (I've heard) for years.

Carl-


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Aves Apoxie Sculpt is softer to work with than Milliput, and sets with a hardness rather like styrene. It sets in about the same time as Milliput. It can easily be sanded, carved or even polished to an extremely smooth finish. It can be stippled with a stiff brush while still soft to give a cast-steel texture for armour turrets like you're doing. I have half a 4 pound kit left which I bought 13 years ago, and it's still good, even though the nominal shelf life is 3-5 years. Highly recommended.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

*quick update*

I have made some progress on the turret. A this point its almost built out using milliput. Still have a lot of sanding but its taking shape.


----------

